# Mite treatment



## pamlico (Apr 29, 2007)

I need advice concerning mite treatment. I used sticky boards for mite count this past AUGUST. I treated my hives with Apistan Strips. The strips did a good job of reducing the mites. I have been told I need to treat my hives again in March 2008. I need to know, if I perform sticky board tests and it verifies treatment, what treatment should I use. Should I use the same treatment or a different treatment? When is the best time to treat for mites in the Spring without affecting honey stores?

Pardon me, Wrong forum, Sorry


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Since this is the biological beekeeping forum, I assume you don't want to treat and if you do you want something natural? Powdered sugar is pretty benign as far as the bees. Oxalic acid is pretty effective, but not as easy on the bees, especially when trickled.


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

If you're in the northern hemisphere, this is the right time to use oxalic, as there will be very little or no brood in the hives; I did mine last week. Trickling is hard on the bees, and can't be repeated until that generation has died out, but it's no threat to the beekeeper unless you drink the solution. I wouldn't want a lungful of the vapour.


----------

